# Kleine Umfrage



## AGXX2 (28. Juni 2017)

Mal hand auf herz wer konnte sich nicht verkneifen bei Zenos die antwort Ja zu drücken XD.

 

Gebe es zu Zenos war zucool muste mit Ja antworten.


----------



## hockomat (28. Juni 2017)

Ich hab auch ja geklickt. Aber man würde bitter enttäuscht


----------



## grand10 (21. Oktober 2017)

Um was geht es hierbei?


----------

